# anyone rocking the 661 evo pressure suit?



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

I'm just getting into downhill seriously and after an awesome few days at my nearest serious DH spot, Windrock TN, I'm looking into getting some good torso protection. I've been wearing my MX roost guard for some torso protection but I just don't feel like it is enough.

Looking around I found the new 661 evo pressure suit
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=5b8eaa4e-58b7-4e36-8d47-fd71fa59be68

It looks like the evo is replacing the pro model and looks super nice but I couldn't find any mention of it in the searching I did here in the forums. It looks lighter and more form fitting than most of the other torso protection I've looked at. 
How is the fit?
How would it be in the summer heat?
Do you feel like it offers adequate protection for someone just getting into DH? 
Does it use the d3o padding? Some retailer websites mention that it does but the actually 661 product site doesn't mention it.

I'd prefer to buy a nice torso protector that I won't need to replace any time soon but 250 is probably the max I could spend on it right now. I suppose I could keep wearing the the MX roost guard until I save up some more cash if I need to spend more but the bruised, swollen, and scraped up shoulders that I've acquired this weekend have me thinking I should get something ASAP.

thanks for any info guys.


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't think you'll find too many people on here with them yet - they really just came out. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have d3o. 

Check the size chart - the evo looks like it fits way smaller (I wear a medium in their old suits, but going by the measurements I'd wear a large evo). I'd like to see one in person because I don't wear large in anything.

It definitely looks leaps and bounds better than their old suits, and lower profile. I plan to get one for next season. I like that it looks like you don't need to wear another shirt under it - my old one is really scratchy if you don't. That said, if you look around you can score the old 661 Pro for half what the evo costs (sign up for the sierra trading post emails, wait a few days for a 30% off coupon and it'll be $130.


----------



## chuk2rs (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the advise to check the size chart. I'm getting rid of my XL Pro Pressure suit because it is way too big. Now it looks like I'm on the large side of the XL chart. But I agree, the description says nothing about D3o. That would probably make it a $600 suit.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Zak said:


> That said, if you look around you can score the old 661 Pro for half what the evo costs (sign up for the sierra trading post emails, wait a few days for a 30% off coupon and it'll be $130.


or wait for them to come on chainlove for $100


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

chuk2rs said:


> Thanks for the advise to check the size chart. I'm getting rid of my XL Pro Pressure suit because it is way too big. Now it looks like I'm on the large side of the XL chart. But I agree, the description says nothing about D3o. That would probably make it a $600 suit.


I was pretty sure that for that price it wouldn't use d3o and the 661 site says nothing about it. But a lot of the product descriptions from places selling it mention d3o so I was unsure. For example: 
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=33345&category=232

I don't particularly want d3o but I'd be more comfortable with it than just high impact foam for elbows, shoulders, and chest.


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

my biggest concern is if the evo offers enough protection. It looks quite minimal compared to other torso gear (example the pressure suit pro).

What I do like about it is that the material is more like a jersey than the mesh used on the standard pressure suits which I have been told by some friends is bad for chaffing.
The EVO looks like you could wear it without an undershirt and that is a plus for me. One less layer in the summer means less heat and more comfort to me.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Suit does not have D30... we've taken one completely apart. nada. 

still an awesome suit though. The vapor is a much better deal, however. it's the same as the pro suit but 100 bucks cheaper. and better looking.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

It is a slightly updated version of the Pro Pressure suit that they've sold for years. It is the slimmest, least noticeable suit I've worn and has as much protection as anything else. I wear a medium in most shirts but a large in this suit.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

so can you guys who have tried one on safely say that it is the lowest profile suit available? would you notice it as much with a jersey on over the top

The old 661 suits used to make you look like Arnie without the legs! I had a Dianese Evo for a little while and that was pretty low profile

just saw the 661 phantom suit on their website as well, with the flexible back piece


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Any updates from anybody about the new 661 Evo pressure suit?

Just so there's no confusion, this is the one I'm talking about:


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

i have one.

it doesnt have d3o (which i thought it did due to some places advertising it has it)

it's protected me sometimes, sometimes it hasnt.. i'm pretty sure i would have a dislocated/broken shoulder one time i crashed if i hadn't been wearing it.

it is super slim which is what i like best about it. the other full suits are super bulky - but i'm sure the hard plastic ones probably protect you better.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> It is the slimmest, least noticeable suit I've worn and *has as much protection as anything else*.
> 
> 
> > You have got to be kidding.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

This is what I'm rocking, I gone full MOTO

Fits like a glove, comfortable, more importantly protective and is fully compatible with my LEATT brace.

I'm going to go POC in the pads on the elbows and use my TLD bones under more THor Core AIR vented pants

Dam comfy setup and I always did dig Darth Vader of the pup Luke skywalker :thumbsup:










Oh I use this as well everything clis togeher so nothing slips down either

and lots of pro in my kidney area, way more pro than that 661 imo.

and cooler too!










this is where I get my stuff now.
Im sick of supporting locals who screw u over order the wrong stuff then say its your fault and never give a dam listd qoute, if I get that I never o anywhere else, if I dont I always get screwed.

I got a ref to get my brakes checked and qouted for I need new pads, Oh I wonl;t know until we take the wheels off, well can you so I know what I'm up for, NO just book it in.

Sorry I will not come back another day to be screwed, I want em checked first, so anyways wil by the fricken pads and do it myself, even though I can;t physically do this easily dam businesses here ar so useless!:madman: sorry rant over, I never have any issues online, prices up front ya know what ya get, sizing can be an issue but I stay with what I know now!










These pants rock better than nay MTB short Ive had esp for DH! :thumbsup:
makes my normal DH shirt short sleeve feel hot, not these they are quite breezy down there


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

V.P. said:


> Lelandjt said:
> 
> 
> > It is the slimmest, least noticeable suit I've worn and *has as much protection as anything else*.
> ...


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

*sizing*

i just picked up one of the evo suits. In terms of sizing, the evo runs one size larger that the all the 09 suits. I had a regular 09 pressure suit and i took a size small, but a med evo fits the same.The old style suits they offered in sizes from xs and up, now they offer a small and up. So just order one size larger in the evo or phantom(when ever they produce it).


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

I bought an Evo suit, and after some use, here's my thoughts:

- Sizing: I normally wear medium shirts, I got a medium Evo suit. The Large was too wide in the shoulder area for me (but my shoulders aren't super wide). It's very snug fitting, but that's how it is supposed to be.

- Protection: Better than I anticipated. The shoulder and elbow pads are thicker in person than they appeared in pictures (to me at least). They seem pretty similar in concept to the Kyle Straight knee pads. I have had a decent wreck with the suit now, and it did a pretty good job keeping my shoulder from taking a big hit.

Temperature: It gets a bit hot on my back, but the rest is as expected.

Overall, I like it a lot. It fits very snug, does not move around and offers good protection.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

That suit does look comfy, but I wonder how much protection you get from those pads vs. other suits. If you're worried about overheating or mobility then it might be a decent option, but as a beginner I feel like protection might be your biggest concern.

I've been rocking the Rockgardn Trailstar and it's pretty comfy, easy on/off, and doesn't break the bank. It's also not as hot as some of the beefier suits with mesh and belts, etc.

I have the 2009 model which can be found for under $90 right now, and below is a link to the 2010 model which is a bit more but has an extra segment on spine protector and is probably a bit nicer overall. If you get that with a set of elbow pads (at least Rockgardn ones) you can attach them together. There's a full suit for under $140.

http://www.discountedcycling.com/products/RockGardn-TrailStar-Chest-Protector.html

2009 model for $79:
http://www.outsideoutfitters.com/p-5128-rockgardn-trailstar-chest-protector.aspx


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

looks way more low profile than most of the suits i've seen, especially my rockgardn flakjacket, but it doesn't look very protective. I'm not sure how well impact foam protects versus the plastic on my flakjacket. As far as abrasion goes, that suit seems adequate. To protect my chest from sharp rocks and such, it does not seem adequate.


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just tried this on at a shop today. I thought it fit well, pretty low profile. Fits snug and seems like it wouldn't move around on you when riding. I wish the padding on the shoulder continued around by the collerbone though. It's pretty thin across that area.


----------



## Remedy661 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I've got the suit and its an absolute beauty and incredibly flexible while still being very protective. It really is a good idea to get this, and if you go on XSportsProtective.com, you can get 100 bucks off if you choose the black and white version with blue details. Get it, you won't regret it.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been using the 661 Pro pressure suit for like 5 years but it's wearing out. I was gonna get the new version but I found this and it looks even better:








Dainese Evolution Jacket. About $200


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

I like full upper body armor but it's too damn hot too wear in the summer.


----------

